# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Paving around pool area

## Jimmy Calender

Goodday guys, first time on hear, need some advice on paving around pool area, have completed 600mm border around pool with concrete base and sandstone pavers. Now have to complete remaining area to pool fence after many discusions with better half on what to put down (Pavers,stensil,Grass etc) We are going with paving the rest and need a little advice on what base to lay. Do we have to concrete the remaining area and lay the sandstone or use compacted roadbase mixed with concrete which is the best way to go? The remaining area is around 65sqm and i will also need expansion joints.  Thanks guys.

----------


## cherub65

I would go with concrete base 75mm. Then you can grout joints with sand & cement
Much better finish for pool areas.
Work out were to place control joints in multiples of pavers so as to line up with a joint
Lay pavers on sand cement mix.

----------

